# Custer State Park SD fishing



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Well we just booked a vacation to South Dakota and I am planning on bringing gear to fish. We are staying right in the park. I see there are two main creeks to fish are Grace Coolidge and French creek. We are staying in a cabin right across from French creek. We will be there mid June. While this is a family trip I will get a few evenings and mornings to fish. I will likely stay within a short drive of the cabin. Does anyone have any experience here? What should I expect? I plan to fly fish but will also bring a small UL trout rod too. Thanks!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

I have stayed in Custer State Park many times. I always fish but am not a fly fisherman. I have fished most lakes in the park, and a couple streams. I use an ultra light rod and reel for stream fishing, and have found that
Small spinners work well. Sylvan Lake is full of rainbow trout, stocked, and best bait we found was a perch rig with heavy enough weight to cast towards middle. Bait is a single fire ball salmon egg on # 8 or 10 smelled hooks. You can put two on each perch rig. The "fire ball" works best, better than standard red salmon eggs.
I'm sure you will figure out how to catch them, limits are common. The stocked trout aren't the best eating.
Watch for snakes along streams, they are out there.
I would use larger rod and reel at Sylvan Lake as there are some big rainbows in that lake. Best spot we found to fish at Sylvan , when you pull into lot, right side of lake there is going too road, and some large trees between road and lake, find a computer spot then cast towards rocks. There are large rocks across lake, cast towards them, let your perch rig sit. You'll get fish there I'm sure.
If you have any more questions, let me know.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Sylvan Lake is definitely on the list. We are staying at the Blue Bell campground. Looks like French Creek is there. Also read about Grace Coolidge Creek. Any experience with those?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Not sure without map in front of me. One stream I fished started at a higher elevation campground then down to an open area with park bldgs. Also the stream in middle of park right across from main park bldg.
I think they are all good since all are stocked. You will have fun.
Be sure to get fireball red eggs for Sylvan, try one and two eggs per hook. They also use a trout bait the you Mold into small ball and put on hook. Come in many colors.....I had never used it until I went to Custer. If you lived close I could give you some, I've got a lot of it. Both fireball and trout bait.
I think you are allowed just one over 15" per day......most are michigan Brook trout size, maybe a little bigger.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Well the count down is on. In just over a week I’ll be out there. That area has recently gotten hammered with rain. I’m afraid everything will be still very high. Only time will tell.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

We spent 3 days at Custer State Park. What an amazing place. We saw all the sites of the park. As for wild life we saw buffalo, pronghorn, mule deer and prairie dogs. I fished French Creek and Grace Coolidge Creek and did very well for the conditions. French Creek was 4-5 times higher than normal from what I was told but the fish we eager. I caught browns and rainbows on streamers and weighted nymphs as well as spinners. I would love to get back. It was a beautiful park for sure.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Couple pics:







































Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Looks beautiful! Good work!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Black Ghost (Jul 3, 2002)

NIce was their in 2004. Drought that year tough conditions. Did you get up to Rapid or Spearfish Creeks? HAve to get back there. NIce country! ❤


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I did drive through Spearfish Canyon. Absolutely beautiful. Unfortunately I didn’t fish there.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

